# Bedrich Smetana



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

Has anyone hear his symphony in E major yet?It is a 4 movement work that sounds great i like the first & third movements.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

To save others who are curious time: the youtube links.

movement 1 2 3 4.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I can listen to it but I'm constantly reminded that he was still relatively inexperienced in orchestration when he wrote it, despite his later revision. As an early shot it's OK with some nice development but I don't think there's enough overall quality or spark to sustain itself over its 40-odd minutes, so if we are talking of it in relation to his other orchestral output then I would say that it was the nine symphonic poems which brought out the best in him.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

mtmailey said:


> Has anyone hear his symphony in E major yet?It is a 4 movement work that sounds great i like the first & third movements.


Can you edit the thread to capitalize the S in Smetena?


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

That maybe true that the symphony is not a great early work but i find the Allegro Vivace skillful here he use canon,antiphony & ostinato.Also he had other fine works such as his 2 string quartets,duo & trio for piano,violin & cello.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

mtmailey said:


> That maybe true that the symphony is not a great early work but i find the Allegro Vivace skillful here he use canon,antiphony & ostinato.Also he had other fine works such as his 2 string quartets,duo & trio for piano,violin & cello.


I absolutely agree with you as regards his chamber works - there aren't many but they are high quality. He wrote some good vocal/choral works, too. Not bad for a composer whose reputation still largely rests on Vltava and the Bartered Bride.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Who the hell is Bedrich Smetana?

V


----------

